# Klonowanie karty SD

## vutives

Witam. Czy istnieje sposób, żeby całkowicie sklonować jedną kartę SD na drugą, tak żeby były identyczne łącznie z ich plikami "systemowymi"?

----------

## sza_ry

dd   :Question: 

----------

## vutives

Z dd nie jestem zbyt obeznany, tak więc czy mógłby mi ktoś podać odpowiednią komendę? Przeczytałem dd --help (to samo w man dd)i spróbowałem czegoś takiego 

```
dd if=/media/disk of=/home/vutives/klon
```

To jednak nie to bo dostałem taki komunikat 

```
dd: czytanie `/media/disk': Jest katalogiem

0+0 przeczytanych recordów

0+0 zapisanych recordów

skopiowane 0 bajtów (0 B), 0,00673248 s, 0,0 kB/s

```

. Help, please.

----------

## SlashBeast

dd if=/dev/sdb of=/root/obraz.img

potem

dd if=/root/obraz.img of=/dev/sdb

oczywiscie, o ile karty SD są u Ciebie widziane jako sdb.

----------

## vutives

Hmm. Podczas kopiowania obrazu na kartę otrzymałem komunikat, że jest na niej za mało miejsca. Podobny komunikat był, jak klonowałem w programie WinHex na windzie. Tam był obraz 489MB, a na karcie miejsca dostępnego dla użytkownika jest 488MB. Tak więc mimo tego komunikatu dd skopiował zawartość obrazu na kartę. Jednak nie jest ona całkowitym klonem. Nadal chyba jest inny "numer seryjny" czy cokolwiek związane z identyfikacją tych kart. Ktoś wie może jak to zmienić (może to jest coś jak IMEI w telefonie, nie wiem)?

----------

## manwe_

Nie zmienisz. Oj coś mi tu pachnie AutoMapą sprzedawaną razem z kartą microSD  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## vutives

Węch masz dobry  :Smile: . A sprzedają AM na microSD?  :Wink:  Po prostu dla mnie to ciut denerwujące, że mając dwie nawigacje muszę kupić (chyba) dwa egzemplarze AM. 350zł za 1 kopię to i tak dużo. A tak w ogóle to w licencji jest napisane, że można zrobić do dwóch kopii zapasowych.  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

Kopia zapasowana, to zrzucenie plików na dysk i przywrócenie, gdyby z zawartością karty coś się stało. Nie będę mówił, że na 100%, ale na tyle ile się orientuje, to S/N karty nie idzie zmienić.

----------

## Zwierzak

Trza było zrobić backupa karty przed jej rejestracją. Wtedy byś zarejestrował ją 2x  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

Panowie, teoretycznie powinienem zamknąć ten temat, gdyż prawicie tu o sposobach piracenia i tym podobych, a według ogólnie przyjetych zasad na tym forum jest to zabronione...

----------

## SlashBeast

wątek rozbija się o wykonanie kopi zapasowej karty microSD, a to jest legalne, na własny użytek.

----------

